# UFC 195: Lawler vs. Condit



## ebfitness (Jan 2, 2016)

January 2, 2016 | MGM Grand Garden Arena | Las Vegas, Nevada
MAIN CARD
Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET
Robbie Lawler    vs. Carlos Condit    
for welterweight title
Andrei Arlovski    vs. Stipe Miocic
Lorenz Larkin    vs. Albert Tumenov
Diego Brandao    vs. Brian Ortega
Tony Sims    vs. Abel Trujillo

PRELIMINARY CARD
FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET
Masanori Kanehara    vs. Michael McDonald
Nina Ansaroff    vs. Justine Kish
Drew Dober    vs. Scott Holtzman
Alex Morono    vs. Kyle Noke

PRELIMINARY CARD
UFC Fight Pass, 6:30 p.m. ET
Joseph Duffy    vs. Dustin Poirier
Joe Soto    vs. Michinori Tanaka
Edgar Garcia    vs. Sheldon Westcott
​


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 3, 2016)

** RESULTS **


January 2, 2016 | MGM Grand Garden Arena | Las Vegas, Nevada
MAIN CARD
Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET
Robbie Lawler    def. Carlos Condit    
to retain welterweight title
split decision (48-47, 47-48, 48-47) - Round 5, 5:00

Stipe Miocic    def. Andrei Arlovski    
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 0:54
Albert Tumenov    def. Lorenz Larkin    
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Brian Ortega    def. Diego Brandao    
submission (triangle choke) - Round 3, 1:37
Abel Trujillo    def. Tony Sims    
submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 3:18

PRELIMINARY CARD
FOX Sports 1, 8 p.m. ET
Michael McDonald    def. Masanori Kanehara    
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 2:09
Alex Morono    def. Kyle Noke    
split decision (29-28, 27-30, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Justine Kish    def. Nina Ansaroff    
unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Drew Dober    def. Scott Holtzman    
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00

PRELIMINARY CARD
UFC Fight Pass, 6:30 p.m. ET
Dustin Poirier    def. Joseph Duffy    
unanimous decision (30-26, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3, 5:00
Michinori Tanaka    def. Joe Soto    
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
Sheldon Westcott    def. Edgar Garcia    
TKO (punches) - Round 1, 3:12
​


----------

